# twisted or solid



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

new question for electrical guys . 751d supplier says to use 4 conductor 24 awg solid for dual coil turnouts . I have this in twisted , would this be ok to use ?
mike


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you mean twisted pair or stranded wire?

Stranded is fine to use. Twisted pair is short a wire.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Stranded wire is fine.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

24awg solid... isn't that CAT5 wire, commonly used for telephones and network connections?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

A twisted pair of wire is used to eliminate cross-talk in telecommunication wire. It is usually solid conductors that are twisted together in a pair in Cat5, there is 4 pairs of wires that are again twisted, although much less than the individual pair. In the case of wiring a 751d, twisted or not, stranded or not would be fine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can use either stranded or solid wiring for
layout purposes.

Some of us prefer stranded because it is less
likely to be damaged when stripping insulation. A slight
nick in a solid wire can result in an unwanted
break.

Don


----------

